
J.P. Morgan Hired Friends, Family of Leaders at Chinese Firms It Took Public - freewizard
http://www.wsj.com/articles/j-p-morgan-hires-were-referred-by-china-ipo-clients-1448910715
======
runarb
J.P Morgan also had a program called "Sons and Daughters" where they actively
recruited sons and daughters of prominent senior Chinese officials to win
business.

From 2013: [http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/08/30/morning-agenda-
jpmorg...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/08/30/morning-agenda-jpmorgans-
sons-and-daughters-program/)

~~~
daltonlp
You might consider reading the article before commenting.

------
lordnacho
Much of the value in a bank is in the relationships. Pretty much every service
a bank does, any bank can do. It's not that odd that they'd try to sweeten the
deal with likely future power brokers.

Plenty of businesses do something similar with work experience programs. You
let the kids of your business connections come and sit with you a bit, and
they tell daddy what a great experience it was.

------
known
Sounds like
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_law_of_oligarchy](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_law_of_oligarchy)

